
Microsoft rejection letter, 1987 - blagooey
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/04/10/microsoftRejectionLetter19.html
======
jonknee
This story reminded me of Panic software's story about Audion and their
meeting(s) with Apple. The bits about Steve Jobs are actually really telling
for his current moves over Flash and Android. "It's like you guys are a little
push-cart going down the railroad tracks, and we're a giant steam engine about
to run you down."

<http://www.panic.com/extras/audionstory/>

------
hop
Here's a cache -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/04/10/microsoftRejectionLetter19.html)

------
rpledge
Powerpoint seems to have worked out well for MS, no doubt it is the standard
for presentation software. Alternate timelines would be incredibly educational
if we could see them: if MS had purchased this instead of powerpoint would
they still be the market leader? Or was inclusion with Word and Excel in the
Office Suite the true reason they dominate this market today. I need a 'What
If' machine....

------
Frazzydee
Living Videotext, creators of MORE, ended up merging with Symantic the same
year. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MORE_(application)>

------
dpapathanasiou
I'd be interested to know why the change of heart on Microsoft's part: was it
just the sudden price change in the stock, as the post implies, or was there
another reason?

